# Please help with bidding a 12 plex



## Doug8949 (Sep 3, 2013)

I was wondering how much this should go for cause I lost the bid to a guy that bid 120. But he ment 120 per driveway so it would have been 1440 that seems crazy high.


----------



## Doug8949 (Sep 3, 2013)

It is a 12 plex other guy bid 120 per garge door and there are 12 of them.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

$1440 for each snowstorm? Does that include salt also? That does seem high. looks like it's a little over a acre combined


----------



## Doug8949 (Sep 3, 2013)

No salt just plow and yes per time it takes under an hour


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I am confused (shocker)......is this "12" just the one building or all of them? Because I can't see that one building being more than $140 per push..


----------



## Doug8949 (Sep 3, 2013)

It is one building it is 6 on each side and yes that is why I am confused as well cause I was thinking 175 to 200 tops


----------



## Jfdvrod (Nov 29, 2014)

Something doesn't make sense. We push for $120 per hour, and I think that's about the norm here (some higher some lower). So given the time $120 maybe $150 at most.


----------



## Doug8949 (Sep 3, 2013)

Well I don't know what she was talking about that is how she explained it and yes i got the job for 150 per time I don't know why he is at 1440. Unless he is booked and figured if they take it he would work it in that is the only thing I could think


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Is this a new place you are dealing with, was the bid spec in writing and the rest of the communication email a or something. 1400 per month maybe? So you do the property 150 each time you push it on a six inch snow storm it is good for 450? I would want to get it clear real quick.
Jfdvrod checked out your site nice good cross section of services, I like it.


----------



## Doug8949 (Sep 3, 2013)

No it is not new construction. It has been there for 5 to 7 years and the deal is 150 per push at 2 inches if it snows six inches at one storm I am there 3 times.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

So that is $450?


----------



## Doug8949 (Sep 3, 2013)

Per one storm yes. And the other guys price was 1440 or 120 per driveway/gargedoor. I don't under how he is so high. His price was not per month.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Doug8949;1892446 said:


> No it is not new construction. It has been there for 5 to 7 years and the deal is 150 per push at 2 inches if it snows six inches at one storm I am there 3 times.


That is a sweet gig. Good for you!


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Doug8949;1892467 said:


> Per one storm yes. And the other guys price was 1440 or 120 per driveway/gargedoor. I don't under how he is so high. His price was not per month.


He is either really dumb, or really smart. If he got the job, he would be really smart. At that price, he could do just that one job and F off the rest or the time.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

He's just bidding it differently from everyone else seems like. He might be bidding each driveway as a house instead as a whole. You have to look at the whole place combined then adjust your price. If you have a commercial mechanic place with 10 overhead doors, you just don't charge them a driveway price multiplied by the number of doors, this guy might though. You also look at the total lot size combined. That's a acre site. You can't charge 1400 for a Jiffy Lube at 2 inches, no one would pay that but this guy tries for the same acreage based on the number of doors. He must be a true housebanger. I have a 8 acre lot I sub on. Based on what he's doing that's $11,000 for every 2 inches of snow without salt, that's nuts.


----------

